# Các Vấn Đề Thường Gặp Khi Sử Dụng Nệm Cao Su



## lephuonguyen

*Bạn đang sử dụng nệm cao su? Và đang gặp một số vấn đề không mong muốn*
Nệm cao su từ lâu đã trở thành sự lựa chọn cho phòng ngủ của mọi gia đình. Nhắc đến nệm cao su là nhắc đến sự thoải mái. Ưu điểm của nệm cao su là vấn đề khỏi bàn cãi vì nệm cao su sở hữu nhiều ưu điểm mà ít có loại nệm nào trên thị trường có thể sánh bằng. Tuy nhiên, bất kỳ sản phẩm nào cũng vậy, có ưu điểm tất sẽ có một số vấn đề bất cập thường gặp. Sau đây, hãy cùng Dunlopillovietnam.vn tìm hiểu Các vấn đề thường gặp khi sử dụng nệm cao su.

*1. Mùi hôi đặc trưng của vật liệu cao su thiên nhiên.*
Thông thường các vật liệu được làm bằng cao su thường phát ra mùi hôi khó chịu. Nhất là đối với những nệm cao su giá rẻ, sản xuất bằng công nghệ không tiên tiến, lạc hậu nên chưa khử được hoàn toàn mùi cao su, gây ảnh hưởng đến giấc ngủ cũng như sức khỏe của mọi người khi hít phải.

_



_
_Áp dụng công nghệ Nano Silver và Nanobionic đảm bảo an toàn, kháng khuẩn_​
Thời đại công nghệ tiên tiến 4.0 hiện nay, trình độ con người cũng như máy móc ngày càng được nâng cao. Vì vậy, các sản phẩm nệm cao su có thể khắc phục được nhược điểm trước đây của nó. Sử dụng công nghệ Nano Sliver và Nanobionic để phòng ngừa và tiêu diệt vi khuẩn, loại bỏ mùi hôi khó chịu đồng thời loại bỏ các chất gây dị ứng. Nệm trắng tinh khiết đem lại vẻ sang trọng cho căn phòng giúp bạn dễ thấy được vết bẩn để vệ sinh

*2. Giá bán của nệm cao su khá cao*
Nệm cao su, đặc biệt là nệm cao su tự nhiên có giá cả khá cao so với những người có thu nhập bình quân tháng thấp hoặc trung bình. So với các sản phẩm nệm khác trên thị trường giá bán của nó có thể gấp 2 đến 5 lần so với sản phẩm cùng size, cùng kích thước. Nguyên nhân giá bán của nệm cao là vì sử dụng nguồn nguyên liệu làm từ 100% cao su thiên nhiên nguyên chất, không pha lẫn tạp chất nên bền vững theo thời gian. Thiết kế 2 mặt lỗ tròn tiện dụng, tạo độ thoáng mát, thông khí.

_



_
_Giá bán của nệm cao su khá cao, so với những người có thu nhập bình quân tháng thấp hoặc trung bình_​Tuy nhiên, nếu xét về tuổi thọ, độ bền của sản phẩm thì đây là một sản phẩm có lợi về mặt kinh tế, “tiền nào của nấy”. Bạn có thể sử dụng trong vòng 20 năm mới phải thay mới, tiết kiệm được khoảng tiền lâu dài so với việc mua nệm kém chất lượng vừa phải thay mới liên tục vừa ảnh hưởng sức khỏe.

*3. Độ đàn hồi của nệm không phù hợp với cơ thể*
Điểm đặc trưng của nệm cao su là độ đàn hồi khá lớn mang lại cảm giác thoải mái, êm ái, nâng đỡ tối đa cho người dùng. Nhưng có một số người cơ địa không bình thường thì phải sử dụng nệm có độ đàn hồi vừa phải. Đặc biệt sử dụng nệm có độ đàn hồi cao lại mang đến cảm giác khó chịu cho một số người dùng.






Độ đàn hồi của nệm không phù hợp với cơ thể​
Vừa rồi là Các vấn đề thường gặp khi sử dụng nệm cao su. Dunlopillovietnam.vn mong quý khách tham khảo để có sự lựa chọn phù hợp với bản thân khi muốn mua nệm nhưng không biết chọn loại nào. Tham khảo những thông tin trên để biết bản thân mình cần gì và có sự lựa chọn chính xác để không hối hận về sau.


----------

